# Will the hair grow back?



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

This is probably a dumb question, but I've never had problems with ears before. When the foam came out, the glue took off most of the hair. Will it grow back? It's only been a couple of weeks, but I don't even see anything even starting to grow. 

Unfortunately, it was a bust. Our obedience trainer tried twice and it only stayed in for a couple of days each time. We've given up, but I'm okay with it now. He's pretty adorable with the one ear flipped over at the top. It's just the top and the other one is straight up.


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

Here's what he looks like.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

Cindy-
Just wanted to say he is one hadsome fellow! I think the floppy ear adds personality







The dirty tongue is too cute


----------



## clfike (Mar 20, 2009)

He is INSANE!!! about chasing the ball in the backyard. We do it as much as possible and that ball gets so gross I have to bring it in and clean it every night. He was 8 months Sunday. My little boy is growing up.


----------



## SeriousConfusion (Aug 2, 2006)

No idea, but what a handsome guy!


----------



## brunosrk (Jul 26, 2008)

Yes. . . . the fur grows back.


----------



## Sheila (May 14, 2009)

I LOVE the floppy ear...It makes them look so cute.
He's a gorgeous boy!!


----------

